# Is it normal to have some sort of IBS pain every day?



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone else was in the same situation, I seem to have some sort of pain or ache related to IBS at some point every single day.Is this normal? My Doctors tend to just say "yeah its just IBS" when I explain my symptoms.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is pretty normal for IBSers to have symptoms like pain every single day.It pretty much ranges from a few days a month to every single day.Pain is one of the main symptoms of IBS.The only time pain may indicate something other than IBS is if it is in the specific location where another organ is (like your gall bladder) or if it is waking you up from a sound sleep in the middle of the night. The colon tends to hurt more with IBS when the colon is more active and that is during the day rather than at night when the colon tends to slow down.K.


----------



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you.I never wake up with pain, in fact first thing in the morning before I eat or drink, I have no pain.I get pain anywhere from top of ribs right down to bikini line! Usually stabbing/colicky pain.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon goes all the way around the outside of the abdomen (starting on the lower right, going up the right side and then across at the ribs before going back down the left). You can have pain anywhere along that with IBS. The quality of the pain also sounds pretty typical.K.


----------



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you, you have put my mind at rest!


----------



## genifer (Jan 11, 2008)

Im new to ibs, well Im not new to the pain of it but Ive just found out after a number of years that I am suffering from ibs. I also have mild ibd but that is under control. I do get ibs pain and/or discomfort every single day. No fun whatsoever. gen


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Count me in. I tend to have some sort of ache or pain associated with my IBS most every day. I think a lot of it for me is just my state of mind, so I am working on that.


----------



## moofins (Jan 15, 2008)

ew


----------



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad but sad to see I'm not alone!


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

That's normal for me, even full of medicine. It never feels quite right. I wouldn't really call it normal. =) Normal for a gut that doesn't work right.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nila said:


> Thank you.I never wake up with pain, in fact first thing in the morning before I eat or drink, I have no pain.I get pain anywhere from top of ribs right down to bikini line! Usually stabbing/colicky pain.


Nila, I have the same exact thing. Sooooo annoying! And whenever I'm stressed it's gets more intense.


----------



## siobham (Jan 14, 2008)

i have quite severe pain daily, especially in the lower left part. the doctors have just said its my colon very inflamed. i have been given dihydracodiene and colofac.niki x x


----------



## caroline08 (Jan 18, 2008)

No I have not noticed that i get pain the same time each day. But when i get pain it is intense and very painful.Maybe just try different breathing exercises. Breath deeply or try breathing shallow when in pain. Vary and try different breathing in and out techniques. Deeply or shallow. And see if that helps.It does not cost you to breath in and out.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am usually pretty much pain free until after I eat. My colon is always active from afternoons to evenings. That is why I can do anything I want, travel, go shopping early in the day before my first meal. I wait until I have run all my errands and know I am home for the rest of the day before I eat. It takes a couple of hours sometimes, but the pain, cramps, D start after I eat until I settle down for the night. I sometimes have a D attack right after I get up, but not that often. That is why I seldom eat out especially late in the day.


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

amazing nerfmom as I have been thinking that I have not got IBS because everyone says they wake with pain where like you I am ok in the morning but at 3pm-4pm everyday I get pains and feel sick. This uncormortable feeling lasts till I go to bed after taking a sleeping a pill. I think my food takes a while to digest and then gets itself in a knot so try not to eat too much at night.I just don't know-getting fed up with the whole thing as my social life is now nil. Who wants to go out feeling sick and uncomfortable?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Eric has put up info about people with IBS who react more strongly to eating and having food enter their digestive system. Eric, where are you? Can you put up the graphic again about IBS'ers and how our digestive tracts react to eating as opposed to people with normal digestion?In my case, I don't always have cramping and D after I eat, but often enough that I usually stay home after I eat.Yes, IBS does interfer with our social life. In my younger days, I was often frustrated because I couldn't go out and enjoy myself as others did. Now that I am older, it isn't as important as it was, but I still resent the fact that I have to plan ahead if I want to go out later in the day.For example, this Sunday, I am going to go to a memorial service at 2pm. In order to make sure that I won't have any bathroom problems, I am not going to eat anything until after I get home. I know that I will be starving by then, but I do what I have to do.While having long term IBS isn't much fun, it could be worse. There are so many worse things to have to deal with than IBS. It is an inconvenience and a real pain sometimes, but it isn't terminal.


----------



## Nila (Dec 24, 2007)

I have to say I get constipation type pain in the afternoons, when I am at work, after I have had my lunch. I get all bloated and uncomfortable.But I always seem to have a twinge, ache or sharp pain somewhere, any time or place! Right now I am getting alot of sharp pain in my upper left ribs, right under my breast. Very uncomfortable.If I am going on a night out, I now have my meal at least 3 hours before, as I know that 1-2 hours after eating I will need to have a BM but it wont happen quickly! So I give myself time. Then, if I know I will be home late, I just have a small snack like toasted soda bread to keep me going.In the morning I eat pretty much as soon as I wake, then I have an hour of drinking hot water and/or de-caff tea and relaxing or excersizing before I get ready for work. I cant go to work without having a BM!







I just dont feel right!


----------



## s.wallace (Jan 22, 2008)

I am 51 years old and was first diagnosed with IBS in my teens. As I got older it seemed to get worse and none of the medications or diet seem to lessen my pain. I have been seeing a psychiatrist for a very long time. I am on an antidepressant/anti-anxiety med and a sleeping med. In combination with these three medications, it is supposed to lessen my pain. It has taken over my life and somewhat destroyed my social life for me and my new husband. The various doctors I have seen over the years tell me the same thing - I have chronic IBS and there is no miracle cure for you. I follow their advice on what to eat - what to avoid and what to take without success. I am very depressed these days because I cannot get rid of the pain that I am experiencing. In the last two years I have had several ambulance rides to the hospital - to which the doctor on call says - well I can't find any reason for your pain just call your doctor in the morning. To which I burst into tears and cry all the way home. I have worked for the same company for 20 years and every year have gotten an excellent performance appraisal until this last year. I was marked down for absenteeism. I was crushed. How can this be happening to me. I have dealt with my share of trauma over the past 5 years but am in a much better place now in my life. New husband, new home, etc. I have a 17 year old daughter who I love dearly and enjoy. She too is tired of her mother always being sick. I feel I have no place to turn and of course that causes stress which in turn causes more pain. Bottom line - IBS pain - from what all the doctors tell me - is very normal. I too need some help because I am losing my self to the affects of my IBS.


----------



## s.wallace (Jan 22, 2008)

In response to nerfmom - you are right that it could be a lot worse - it could be a disease that is terminal however trying to live with severe pain every moment your eyes are open - is horrible. I have been on ultram- mild pain reducer - for over a year now. In the beginning it helped some but now those meds have also stopped helping. IBS has affected now only my life but those around me. I have stopped going out with friends and am unable to participate in a lot of activities with my daughter as I used to do. I just recently got married and it is interfering with our new life. My husband has dealt with me for the past 3 years however we lived in different locations and were only able to see each other on weekends. Now that he is having to deal with this daily, it too is affecting him in a lot of different ways. The main affect is that he feels so helpless he doesn't know what to do.So you are correct that it is not terminal but it is certainly destroying my life...


----------

